
[Update: Resolved] Slack no longer supports PDF uploads - eamann
https://twitter.com/EricMann/status/1301214485043126272
======
alphachloride
1 tweet with no verification by the HN poster or confirmation from Slack.
Suddenly:

"Slack no longer supports PDF uploads".

Slack responded within 20 minutes of the tweet [1]:

> Hi Eric, we do still support PDFs! Can you try a different PDF and let us
> know if it gives the same error?

I checked myself - I can upload PDFs to slack still.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/SlackHQ/status/1301217226507325443](https://twitter.com/SlackHQ/status/1301217226507325443)

------
eamann
Update - there was an intermittent error in the Linux client preventing Slack
from reading or uploading PDFs. This has since been resolved.

